# Time Stamp Counter Boot Delay

## nelsooon

it's so cool. it works. Is a reference to this thread

it take too much time when booting, here is a part of my /var/log/message

Nov  4 15:07:20 localhost eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM95751M) rev 4101 PHY(5750)] (PCI Express) 10/100/1000Base-T Ethernet 00:16:

41:15:ee:9d

Nov  4 15:07:20 localhost eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[0] WireSpeed[1] TSOcap[1]

Nov  4 15:07:20 localhost eth0: dma_rwctrl[76180000] dma_mask[64-bit]

Nov  4 15:07:20 localhost PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

Nov  4 15:07:20 localhost ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.2.0km

Nov  4 15:07:20 localhost ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

Nov  4 15:07:20 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] enabled at IRQ 11

Nov  4 15:07:20 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:0b:02.0[A] -> Link [LNKF] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Nov  4 15:07:20 localhost ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection

Nov  4 15:07:20 localhost Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -499087146 ns)   <-- Here, about 20sec 

Nov  4 15:07:20 localhost ipw2200: ipw2200-bss.fw request_firmware failed: Reason -2

Nov  4 15:07:20 localhost ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: -2

Nov  4 15:07:20 localhost ipw2200: failed to register network device

Nov  4 15:07:20 localhost ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:0b:02.0 disabled

Nov  4 15:07:20 localhost ipw2200: probe of 0000:0b:02.0 failed with error -5

Nov  4 15:07:20 localhost ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.11

Nov  4 15:07:20 localhost ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 IDE IDE ]

Nov  4 15:07:20 localhost PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

Nov  4 15:07:20 localhost scsi0 : ata_piix

Nov  4 15:07:20 localhost scsi1 : ata_piix

Nov  4 15:07:20 localhost ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x000101f0 ctl 0x000103f6 bmdma 0x000118c0 irq 14

Nov  4 15:07:20 localhost ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x00010170 ctl 0x00010376 bmdma 0x000118c8 irq 15

any suggestions?

[Mod Edit by NeddySeagoon - split from original thread, created topic title and added link to original thread]

----------

## NeddySeagoon

nelsooon,

This should really be another thread as its not related to this topic.

```
Nov 4 15:07:20 localhost Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -499087146 ns) 
```

The delay is caused by the kernel evaluating the Time Stamp Counter (tsc) as a source of system time and finding it lacking.

This happens on CPUs that have clock speed control for power savings as the TSC counts from the (varable) CPU clock.

The TSC option is a kernel option - turn it off and rebuild your kernel

It seems be dependant on Pentum Classic in 2.6.24-rc1 your kernel may be dofferent.

----------

